# DP vs DR Whats the differnce



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi, I suffer from whta I think is DR, after smoking a small amount of pot in 1993!! I feel in a dream like state-not fully awake, slightly misaligned with reality. I feel detached from the world around me. Is this DR or DP? And can someone explain the difference?


----------



## Doneanddusted (May 17, 2010)

DP is much worse and sometimes it feels like parts of your body aren't your own. DR is just generally a sense of unreality about everything, feeling like you're inside of a dream, or everything looking slightly 'off' in an indescribable way. Since 1993? I've barely been alive that long D:! Have you ever sought medical help? What coping methods have you used for so long?


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

So I clearly have DR and not DP. Coping-Well I don't know if you would call it coping but I function well. Like everyday I am playing a role and feel totally on the outside in a physical sense. 
Working is a distraction, but I am always exhausted. I have sought medical help many times. When it first happened I was in the States working for the summer. It overcame me after I smoked 2 hits from a bong containing pot. I thought I had tripped and that the pot was laced. Anyway, I was fairly OK the next day (but in total shock after the scary episode of my life) but a couple of days later it came back full on with no pot trigger. I aso started sufferingfrom tinnitus. I went back home and had every test under the Sun completed-MRI,CAT scans, EGG, ECG, Blood work, Hormone checks and loads more. Every Dr I saw, said that I was suffering from anxiety. I wasn't an anxious person before this, but I did grow up in an unpleasant environment at home. My GP put me on Prozac but I only stayed on that for a couple of weeks. Then I saw a phychiatrist that put me on 'Paxil' then I just tried to accept this and just keep going for months that led into years. Things got better or I got used to it but it never went away. Then I would get another burst of 'There must be something 'physical' wrong with me and have another batery of tests. and continued in a cycle of tryng to accept it and then having another batch of tests etc Nothing ever showed up. I stayed on Paxil for about 14 years-maybe it helped I don't know. I just go through life-not living, just playing a role! So I would say I function as opposed to coping well cos on the inside I feel I have lost a huge part of living life. Sorry but this isn't the most inspirational post!! Dyna


----------



## Doneanddusted (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, I got DR from smoking pot from a bong a month ago. I still can't fathom what it must be like to have this for years. I've read stories of people who've recovered from this after over a decade though, it really is just all down to anxiety or so I hear. It's just anxiety is ridiculously hard to fully overcome. Hang in there, even if we don't recover soon, they're researching the condition and I'm sure eventually they'll come up with an effective solution!


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

I hope so, but don't compare/relate your situation to mine, compare youself to those who have managed to pull themselves out quickly!! Of everything I have read and researched over the many years- it appears learning to accept it and ignore it seems to be the most effective way to dimish it! I just seemed never to be abl to accept or ignore it I guess!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Hi, I suffer from whta I think is DR, after smoking a small amount of pot in 1993!! I feel in a dream like state-not fully awake, slightly misaligned with reality. I feel detached from the world around me. Is this DR or DP? And can someone explain the difference?


Dyna,

Do you feel as if you're not in reality? As if there is something standing in between you and ''reality?" Like a transparent sheet separating you, or like you have a thin veil over your head? I also feel like I'm in a dream-like state, not fully ''awake'' and ''aware'' of what's going on around me. Separated. Like im not completely ''here.'' Can you relate to any of these?

I also feel as if I have DR, and not DP because I feel like my body parts are my own and I don't really feel that disconnected from my self. just more so as if I have a strong fog or cloud hovering over me. So annoying.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Dyna,
> 
> Do you feel as if you're not in reality? As if there is something standing in between you and ''reality?" Like a transparent sheet separating you, or like you have a thin veil over your head? I also feel like I'm in a dream-like state, not fully ''awake'' and ''aware'' of what's going on around me. Separated. Like im not completely ''here.'' Can you relate to any of these?
> 
> I also feel as if I have DR, and not DP because I feel like my body parts are my own and I don't really feel that disconnected from my self. just more so as if I have a strong fog or cloud hovering over me. So annoying.


Thats exactly how I feel. I feel atached to my body, iut has nevr felt foreign to me, it's just that I feel disconnected from evrything around me. I can totally relate to the above. Dyna


----------

